# Belton livestream ??



## Equibrit (13 April 2018)

Is there one ? The awful website won't tell me.


----------



## claracanter (13 April 2018)

Is this it?  http://srsresults.co.uk


----------



## Equibrit (13 April 2018)

That is live scoring. Any video/audio ANYWHERE ?


----------



## popsdosh (14 April 2018)

Equibrit said:



			That is live scoring. Any video/audio ANYWHERE ?
		
Click to expand...

I was there yesterday ,I dont think there are any plans to livestream any action over the weekend .Having said that you never know maybe the Grantham cup may get livestreamed as everything is in place with all fences having cameras on them. Dont expect that to be promoted though early on as they make their money selling entry.
The going is pretty much perfect considering the last few weeks and its a typical Belton course even sorting out a few of the big names along with the mere mortals in the nov and int run yesterday.
Its interesting how some of the 'names' who retired seem to have disappeared off the live results like they were never there!


----------

